# DEF Wrong Fluid Warning Light



## hyperation (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello,

Was on a long commute yesterday and in the middle of the highway the Wrong DEF Fluid (with !) came on. The warning came also says "No Start On 999 mls". Then a little while after that warning, the SES light also came on. (what the...).

I haven't been doing any DIY refilling, all my oil change and DEF refills were done by the service center at the dealer. So I have no idea why the warnings are coming up. I've schedule to take it to service tomorrow, so I'm wondering if anyone has had similar issue before?

Could it be due to cold weather? Or the DEF being expired?

Any suggestion is appreciated.

P.S. I just shipped my card (335d) from Hawaii to SF Bay.

Thanks


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Could be expired DEF,it seems.Also could be some kind of condensation due to change of climate (maybe).Most likely some sort of sensor or computer malfunction.

IMO


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is my understanding of how the fluid is tested. The NOx is measured in the exhaust before and after the SCR Catalytic converter, if the NOx is not lowered after DEF injection, the DEF fluid is considered as the wrong type.

See: www.e90post.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=497359
ST810 - Advanced Diesel Technology Workbook

It could be the fluid is expired or frozen. It could be also the injection is defective or blocked.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

hyperation said:


> Hello,
> 
> Was on a long commute yesterday and in the middle of the highway the Wrong DEF Fluid (with !) came on. The warning came also says "No Start On 999 mls". Then a little while after that warning, the SES light also came on. (what the...).
> 
> ...


I was gonna say, how could you do a long commute in Hawaii, unless perhaps on the big island.:yikes:

Sounds like an error which has nothing to do with you. Hope you weren't peeing in the DEF receptacle like others have claimed to do!:rofl:

If you just shipped the car don't they have to drain all the fluids first? Maybe they screwed up in refilling it? Usually this is a service provided by the company that prepares your car for shipping.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Flying brings up a good point. I believe the only fluids they drain are the flamable fluids -- which of course the Urea is not. I wonder if they even do that any more, since with the roll on roll off ships they just drive the cars on, secure them, and then drive them off when the ship arrives. Yours probably came over in a container though, and I suppose the fuel was drained before shipment -- but I don't know.:dunno:


----------

